# Homebrew Finger trimmer.



## Kilroy2k1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been meaning to make one for years and I finally had a few hours to burn the last 2 days so I whipped this up. Its more of a prototype proof of concept as the wear surfaces are mild steel and after 10 cards it is showing some wear. I plan on replacing them with some tool steel plates and that should solve that. 

It works by putting it in a vice upright and just slide the card in the slot and pull the handle to shear off the fingers, the fingers fall out into a pail and everything it kept pretty tidy. I did a little time trial and it looks like you can easily do 20 cards a min, maybe 30 with a little practice.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 19, 2014)

An action video would be awesome, I like your concept!


----------



## Kilroy2k1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll see what I can do. Its hard to take video and operate it myself so I'll try and round up some help. 
I've added another view, maybe it'll help with how it works.


----------

